# Bermuda trip



## Mao Senpai (Oct 23, 2011)

So a few weeks ago I went to Bermuda and went to the local zoo there and found some nice tortoises/turtles


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 23, 2011)

Super cool!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 23, 2011)

My, my...aren't you the lucky one! A trip to Bermuda indeed!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome, love the sea turtles!!! They are soooo beautiful and they look like they are flying!!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 23, 2011)

Did you have fun?


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 23, 2011)

I had a blast! Went on a cruise for 7 days and 7 nights... 10 whole days of no work and BS to deal with haha. I was pleasantly surprised to see the galapagos tortoise there... they were super cool. The water was super awesome and it was just a nice relaxing time. I did not swim since well.. I can't swim so  but I still had a great time.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 23, 2011)

Interesting fact. Bermuda to North Carolina is closer than Fort Bragg is to San Diago California.

Of course, California is huge.


----------



## terryo (Oct 23, 2011)

Great pictures.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 23, 2011)

Well.. lol, I had to fly back to CT to port out of NYC since all my family lives there and I went with two of my cousins. So.. it was kinda of a crazy trip.


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 23, 2011)

oo that looks like a really fun time.


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, really nice. Looks like good enclosures for them too. Sounds like an enjoyable time!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 24, 2011)

I love the pictures. The trip sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 24, 2011)

I was lucky enough to have gone to Bermuda once. The turquoise water and pink sand beaches were amazing. It is still one of my very best memories.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 24, 2011)

Very cool.... nice photos...


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 24, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> I was lucky enough to have gone to Bermuda once. The turquoise water and pink sand beaches were amazing. It is still one of my very best memories.



Omg yes. I love the pink sand and waters.... I love that place... too bad its insanely expensive to live there.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 24, 2011)

The sand really is pink?


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 24, 2011)

Very cool! Those sea turtles amaze me.


----------

